# P2P MP3 Streaming vom Server?



## landman (16. November 2010)

Hallo.. (-: 

Vielleicht kann mir ja irgendwer helfen. Durch Google bin ich nicht schlauer geworden...
Ich möchte ein Webradio von meinem Windowsserver aus starten. Aber alles in P2P und eigentlich sollen nur MP3 Dateien aus einer Playlist abgespielt werden. Hört sich einfach an, aber ich denke, es ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Vielleicht weiß aber doch jemand bescheid (-:

LG


----------



## mistertwisters (6. Januar 2011)

Nichts ist Unmöglich Toyo.. ähm ja 

Peercast könnte was sein das du suchst. Ist schon ein bisschen her seid dem letzten Update aber funktioniert sicher noch
http://www.peercast.org/index_de.php

PS. Google "P2P Webradio" + 2 Klicks


----------

